# Canning lid question



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been canning for years but this one has me a bit confused. The other day I purchased two jars of strawberry rhubarb jam from an older individual that uses the proceeds to help pay the bills. These were home canned and had a white lid. I didn't think anything of the white lids. I figured it was a "presentation" issue and there would be a regular flat top lid inside. However, there wasn't. The white lid had a small rubber casket imbedded in the lid. Has anyone canned with these lids before? I have never seen a canning method that uses these type of lids, although I've seen the lids at the Amish store. I did open one jar and it sure felt sealed to me.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Plastic or metal?

Found this.... not for hot water bath canning.

https://www.amazon.com/Nakpunar-pcs-White-Mason-Lids/dp/B016MPR38S?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_9


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Metal.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Alice, that sure looks like them. I'm betting the jam was open kettled. The individual selling this year was different from previous years and the age would fit using the open kettle method.

Appreciate the quick answer!!


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

I do pear preserves the same way, open kettle with those lids.

Running out of the lids, thanks for the link. 

Jeff


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

When I get cases of new jars from the Amish they have this kind of lid. I only use them once but plan to just use a regular two piece lid to can in the jars again. I *think* most jars from Arkansas Glass come with this type of lid. Is there any reason I should not be using a two piece lid on these jars in the future?


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I use the two piece lids to can. I had the one piece ones with the embeded rubber but they didn't seal. I use them only when storing dry food.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

It seems like they are expensive. If you use the two piece lids, you re-use the rings and only need to get the flat lids. I think the one piece lids look nicer if you want to give jellies and jams as gifts, but then you can't hot water bath them, which some people don't do anyway.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Those one piece lids look real expensive.

I always use the 2 piece lids. Reuse the collars .
I got plenty of flat lids to use, that I bought years ago.


----------

